# Low price electric bicycle



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

etsi said:


> Where can somebody find a low price 500-600euros city electric bicycle for daily use 15-20km.
> 
> How about this one for 550 euros at: http://www.epb.gr/index.php?route=product/product&path=47_48&product_id=95
> 
> ...


Hi etsi,

Not too much electric bicycle action on this forum. This is a good resource for many things EVish including bikes. But you're likely to get a better response and opinions at the ES forum, http://endless-sphere.com/forums/index.php

Please don't feel like I'm sending you away. Stick around  & the web site is Greek to me . It looks like a nice bike. From the vid, I notice a lot of hand assembly and what appears to be lead acid batteries. I for sure would want Lithium on a bicycle.

Good luck,

major


----------



## etsi (Aug 17, 2013)

major said:


> Hi etsi,
> 
> Not too much electric bicycle action on this forum. This is a good resource for many things EVish including bikes. But you're likely to get a better response and opinions at the ES forum, http://endless-sphere.com/forums/index.php
> 
> ...


Hi major

The batteries are lead acid. 
Can I change them later, after they are worn out and put in lithium?

Thanks for the tip


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

etsi said:


> Hi major
> 
> The batteries are lead acid.
> Can I change them later, after they are worn out and put in lithium?
> ...


On a 'turn key' bike like that, a change of battery type may prove difficult due to form factor (not fitting in the original container), controller and charger compatibility.


----------



## etsi (Aug 17, 2013)

major said:


> On a 'turn key' bike like that, a change of battery type may prove difficult due to form factor (not fitting in the original container), controller and charger compatibility.


Besides changing the controller and the charger do I have to change the motor too?


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

etsi said:


> Besides changing the controller and the charger do I have to change the motor too?


I can't tell from here. Often the motor and controller is a matched set. Other times not. If you were to replace the battery with one of similar voltage, the original motor and/or controller may work. It depends on how the system is designed and how integrated the battery management is to the motor controller. In any case, switching from Pb-Acid to Lithium will almost surely require a new charger.

I'd save up or barrow a few hundred more and get Lithium from the start. Lead is heavy, gives short range and short life.


----------



## etsi (Aug 17, 2013)

major said:


> I can't tell from here. Often the motor and controller is a matched set. Other times not. If you were to replace the battery with one of similar voltage, the original motor and/or controller may work. It depends on how the system is designed and how integrated the battery management is to the motor controller. In any case, switching from Pb-Acid to Lithium will almost surely require a new charger.
> 
> I'd save up or barrow a few hundred more and get Lithium from the start. Lead is heavy, gives short range and short life.


You mean something like this: http://www.epb.gr/index.php?route=product/product&path=47_48&product_id=98 with lithium battery?


----------



## Wreck (Aug 1, 2013)

http://www.google.ca/imgres?imgurl&...3A2GQM&ei=RhgcUresB-KdiQK5tYGwDg&ved=0CAYQsCU You live here? If so I am jealous, looks like it would be fun to bike around there! I might suggest getting a bike with better brakes with all those turns and corners. If you hit somebody they could get hurt really bad.


----------



## etsi (Aug 17, 2013)

Wreck said:


> http://www.google.ca/imgres?imgurl&...3A2GQM&ei=RhgcUresB-KdiQK5tYGwDg&ved=0CAYQsCU You live here? If so I am jealous, looks like it would be fun to bike around there! I might suggest getting a bike with better brakes with all those turns and corners. If you hit somebody they could get hurt really bad.


Hi Wreck.
I live here: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MEBUXiwjLh0. It is really a great place for biking. The sun is shining here almost 10 months a year. This bike: http://www.epb.gr/index.php?route=product/product&path=47_48&product_id=98 has fornt disc brake. Do you suggest I get one with front and rear disc brake? 
Do you live here? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HfTkZmKK1b0


----------



## etsi (Aug 17, 2013)

etsi said:


> Hi Wreck.
> I live here: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MEBUXiwjLh0. It is really a great place for biking. The sun is shining here almost 10 months a year. This bike: http://www.epb.gr/index.php?route=product/product&path=47_48&product_id=98 has fornt disc brake. Do you suggest I get one with front and rear disc brake?
> Do you live here? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HfTkZmKK1b0


I tried the disc brakes they are much more better than the v-brakes!


----------



## mdimarco (Oct 22, 2013)

etsi said:


> You mean something like this: http://www.epb.gr/index.php?route=product/product&path=47_48&product_id=98 with lithium battery?


And just that fast the price jumps 50% for probably a comparable range. If you want something that makes sense economically, go with lead acid.


----------



## puddleglum (Oct 22, 2008)

I disagree. Yes the price jumps, and yes the range may compare when the batteries are new, but give it a year. The lithium will still be going strong and the lead will be starting to sag noticeably and range will decrease. 
What about getting a conversion kit and modifying an existing bike? Then you can get what you want.


----------

